# How do you tell people to stop giving you advice?



## Denominator (Jul 26, 2009)

I've been playing for a little over two years now. The one thing that really pisses me off is the players that think they know the game, but for whatever reason, can't play it well themselves, giving me advice. I use to have a weird wacky swing, but one that would lead me to get birdies, pars, regularly. Once in awhile my game would be off, but for the most part, I was pretty sound. Once I started playing well though, i'd always have some moron within the group try to give me advice (Stand closer to the ball, feet shoulder length apart, etc...). Everyone has a different golf swing, and i've seen that there are two planes of swinging in golf. I don't see why everyone can't just play the game without putting in their two cents about how to swing properly. After I hear advice I end up not being able to hit the ball again. 

What do you guys say to stop people from putting in their opinions on how to fix your game?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I tell them, thanks, I appreciate the advice but I have a coach already, and we are working on some things


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

LOL I get this when I take my 9 yr old out, It seems like everytime we are at a tee everyone there thinks it's their parental duty to tell him what he's doin wrong. I just laugh and tell him to just do what he's doing and ask them is that working for you. Last time out he shot a 66 on a par 32 I was very proud of him and I just let him do his own thing. For me I try to just get up and hit the ball, If I am thinking about everthing I need to do it all goes wrong.I will also tell them that I am out here for fun"not making the tour this week" all for fun! C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you like the person trying to give you advice because if you dont you can get them to stop quiet easily.......
Normally I just listen to them go ooo i see and the hit the ball the way that it works for me if the guys giving the advice are so good why are they still weekend hacks?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I get that all the time too in the fouresome I play with. I can see others problems in their swing, but I can't see mine. so when I duff a shot I use the advise but if I'm playing well it thanks I'll practice what you say on the range. if its some one I don't know its thanks and I mumble a few obsenities and continue to play my game if its golf great if its bad golf oh well I'm on the course having fun.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Yep. There's basically no way to stop this. Golfers all swear they know more than everyone else. It's funny being an instructor and getting people that come to me for lessons trying to tell me why they swing the way they swing, and that they don't want to change it, hehe.

Best thing you can do is tell them the course isn't for swing changes.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I like that cbwheeler, Go point!C/C


----------



## Boogaboo (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm one of them that like to give pointers....but i only do it to my Wife or son...after a few holes...i notice myself that i'm doing it...and i do tell them...to let me know to shut it....because it does bother me if someone try to give me advice..i know the feeling...Human nature i guess...eveyone wants to help in a way. but the best way is to keep it to yourself..

cheers


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I guess it happens to all of us. A couple months ago, I shot 76 at a local course, my best score in about 6 months. I played with a bunch of guys who barely broke 100, but one of them seemed intent on giving me lessons.

I think Steve's comment is the best. Just be prepared to tell someone else what you are working on to really shut them up.


----------



## Denominator (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, alot of people try to give me advise with the club I hit the best with, and it just annoys me. I can hit extremely well with the driver, more so then any club. I think it is because at one point it was all that I practiced with, as I use to not be able to get the ball off the ground. Now I can scorch it straight and 260+ yards. When i'm out there, lots of guys will try to give me pointers, eventhough I don't want to hear it, and they can't hit anywhere near as far or as straight as I can. 

I think golf is all about finding your own swing now. An instructor can show you there swing, and give you a few pointers, on what works for them, but it may not work for you. I've gone through two instructors, and they both had different swings (Two plane and one plane). I find that just practicing on my own works for me, with my own swing, and my own philosophies on hit the ball square. I just think that people should only give advise when asked by someone else for it. 

On another note, I need to keep practicing, i'm having problems with too much loft now


----------

